# Oh my gosh look at this baby.



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I teared up when I read his story and seen his picture. We are looking for a bigger dog as James works 6 nights a week and I would feel more safe here. But I can't help wanting this baby. :wub: I am going to bookmark his page. I hope he gets adopted real soon if not we may just have to adopt him.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11379495 :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a cutie! :wub: :wub: I think you should adopt him!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! How can anyone hurt that baby...He is sooooo cute!! The skittish goes away with love and trust. Just looka t my Ralphie...He used to jump at everythng...Now he is, well, he is wonderful!!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a doll baby :wub: 

I just love his nose. Want to kiss it. :smootch: 

He sure sounds like a gem. And he only has one eye. Awww, he's a "Billy" mix.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, he's so cute. If you are looking for a bigger dog how about a standard poodle - I just love them.

Linda


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-what a cutie :wub: 
Poor little thing :bysmilie:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Awww...you should adopt him. He sounds precious.


----------

